# Prairie Dog with Bow at 70 yards



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It just makes me laugh!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

To me it seems like that arrow made it there super fast, to fast. But I could be wrong.

Either way...that was a great shot I am suprised that dog just stood there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It almost sounds like to loud of a pop for a bow string.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

to me that sounded about right...it was the timing that seemed off...but then I am generally holding the bow.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You would know Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I however use a crossbow... simular in sound

Still a great shot though !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Weak bow I think, all the kinetic energy arrows possess and it couldnt penetrate a pdog enough-and quick enough so that he drags the arrow down the hole? Seems at a minimum it would have skewered him so he was hanging in the hole without being able to go down.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought it knocked the pd down the hole!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope Matt, it just went in and never came out the other side or he wouldnt have been able to go down the hole. IMO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No the way the arrow waves about it hit the pd square and knocked it back down the hole.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I think he should have made a fire retreaved the dog gutted it and had PD for dinner already skewered.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do they taste like?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kinda like wood chuck but sweeter. Only joking, I have no idea. One thing I do know...they are noted for caring the bubonic plague.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't the arrow fully penetrate the dog ? I don't know if it knocked him or he dragged it for sure , but I think it may have been a combination of both. Most PD holes are not large enough to knock one down sideways. I've shot a few that just fell across the hole. And yes they are nasty little creatures.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Personally I think he should have made a fire retreaved the dog gutted it and had PD for dinner already skewered.


You led me down the garden path there Brian! I really thought you did eat them!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I bet there have been more than just a few skewered up and served for dinner, lunch, and or a snack.

I personally not having lived where they were have never had the chance first hand to shoot at them. I doubt I would now but when I was younger I would have cleaned at least one up and give it a go.

The bubonic plague thing is real...or at least they warn you as you go into national parks in SD and Wy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you shoot them second hand ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a lot harder as the target is smaller and some what unrecognizable!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I could shoot em and eat one second hand...Don, would do me the honors







and let me know what you think .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive shot my share of pdogs, they by far are the most infested--- with ticks, fleas, and other crawly nasties Ive never seen before. The word vermin comes immediately to mind when I think pdog.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh really 22... while in wyoming my Step daughter wanted to catch one and bring it home as a pet. When I showed her the info on them being infested she changed her mind and called them dirty dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah my wife thinks they are all cute too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So you didn't show here the clips on youtube of them being blown to bits then Don!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NO That might not go over to well. Back in March we shot a few with my nephew, I told him not to bring the subject up to his Aunt or his Mother...They just don't get it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I thought not.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Let me guess, as you reach for another clip.....she is not the one that is handing you more ammo.

Roasted praire dog some how there is a ring to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you bump the velocity up it cooks them as it goes through.

And I only reach for magazines.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I for some reason keep making referance to clips. My grand dad used that term when I was a youngster.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was probably a Garand shooter.

I really thought you'd come back with Ladies Home journal or something of that nature.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I really thought you'd come back with Ladies Home journal or something of that nature.


Is that a good read then Don!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely !! it keeps me up on all the latest fashions.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

so you can cross stitch, sew and take up a hem!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've mended a hide or two for a friend. That's about as far as it goes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on Don you can tell us! Have you got a sewing machine!?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

70 yards is pushing the Limits of most bows, apparently the arrow had about lost most of the Kinetic energy by the time it got there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Come on Don you can tell us! Have you got a sewing machine!?


Sorry no... no knitting needles either.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Man Yall go from PD to Sewing in a millionth of a second LMBO! OK Don Good to Know when I need something Sewed!! LOL


----------

